# help me decide on a new riding mower



## 85GYRO (Mar 12, 2012)

I will be buying a new rider within 30 days to replace my just sold craftsman and troy-bilt riders. I am not picky on anything except it must have a 42-46" deck, dont care about trans type , cruise, high seat, hr meter etc . I just want trouble free mower that cuts in reverse that i can relax and not have in the shop everytime. 
i have up to 1500 to spend, read revews and went looking allover today

craftsman- lots of major complaints
troy-bilt-- no thanks 
jd- also seem to have alot of unhappy buyers

THE HUSQ'S SEEMED TO GET GREAT REVIEWS. 
the husqvarna yth2042 was 1605 out the door at a real dealer 20hp briggs intek single with a hydorstatic lever operated 

or a yth19k42 husq at lowes for 1525 out the door with a 19hp single kohler and foot pedal automatic 

i actually prefer the lever operated trans like my craftsman had over the foot pedal but quality wise do i go with the kolher at lowes or spend the 80 more and go with the briggs with 1 hp more .

i am open to either one -THE MAJORITY VOTE WILL BE MAKING MY DECISION.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

If you like the Husqvarna tractors, remember that they build tractors for Ariens and Craftsman. We sell the Ariens equipment at work, and they seem to be a pretty decent rider. We have a 46" Ariens (built by Husqvarna) with a 22hp Briggs Intek engine for 1499 + tax. They should be available at Home Depot, or preferably at a dealer (always a good idea to purchase where you will have it fixed). They have a 42" tractor for $1429 as well. Even if you go with the Husqvarna tractor, check your local dealers (not big box stores) and see if they can do anything for you. Sometimes they are willing to give you a deal to get the sale from the box store, and its always a good idea to support the guys who will be doing the work on your tractor (even if its just warranty work). You will get faster and better service if you bought it there than if you buy it at a big box store and then expect them to service it. Just my experience with working on small engines the last 10 years.


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

You didn't say how much lawn you had to cut or type of terrain. If it was me, I would be looking at these Zero turn type lawnmowers. Once you get use to them, you'll cut your mowing time in half or better.  Borrowed my brothers last summer and now I'm having a hard time using my lawn tractor again.  Not sure if they are in your price range, but well worth the extra money. I plan on buying one this summer and keeping my lawn tractor as back-up.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Remember that he only has about $1500 to spend. For that money, he will probably be better off with a mid-range tractor than a bottom-of-the-heap zero turn. A zero turn mower is more expensive than a tractor due to it having two transmissions rather than one. A trans for a ZTR mower will set you back $500-$900 alone, thus the extra cost up front for the mower. They do a better job of mowing most lawns, but you do have to spend more to get a decent one from the get-go.


----------



## 85GYRO (Mar 12, 2012)

I have no need for a zero turn plus the prices are staring at 2300+ for a basic unit. I have one sandy flat acre with 3 trees. the sand likes to eat blades and make then unsharpenable on the #3 deck level yearly and the new thin decks dont last more then a few years from what i found with my troybilt. A older 42" murray widebody took me 45min to cut the acre and the newer ones that are slightly slower are taking me 1 hr or so to hustle threw it not including my edgeing time with the weedwacker... I hate to do it but i was looking at my 89 mtd that i bought this fall as a running painting project with its perfect heavy duty 46" deck and thinking of getting it ready to use- it needs 3 blades(originals) a battery and the brakes looked at and i dont see the belts making it to much longer they look like their possible the originals also. I just wanted to go new and not deal with the nonsense of one thing after another like i normally have with the used ones. I have it on ebay so if it doesnt sell parts may get ordered next weekend

i was just thinking to do this and wait till i find a promotion - i would love to see the free blades for life deal that ariens had a few years back- lowes told me to hold off that they may have a free cart deal but i dont have any use at all for a pull cart- ied rather have the front guard over a cart ied never use since most have all plastic fronts .


----------

